# 7 Young Bucks looking for homes



## Leigh (Sep 29, 2008)

*Contact/organisation details:* Email [email protected], rodentrefuge
*Does the animal have rescue back up?:* Yes
*Location:* Oldham, Lancashire

*Number of animals:* 7
*Type/Breed/Variety:* Fancy Rats, 3 x PEW all top ear, 2 x Black Hooded 1 dumbo & 1 Top ear, 1 Agouti top ear & 1 Siamese top ear
*Sex:* Males
*Age(s):* PEW's are 5 months old, others are 4 months old
*Neutered:* n/a
*Reason for rehoming:* Born in rescue
*Temperament:* Very Playful, happy babies
*Medical problems:* some with lung scarring after having SDA, 1 PEW has a small cloud over one eye caused from SDA
*Will the group be split:* yes in to 2 pairs & a trio.. 
PEW's to be paired up with one of the other boys of a different variety please.
*Transport available:* yes within reason, train can be arranged
*Other:* This babies had to undergo an 8 week quarentine here because we caught the SDA virus, all rats are now free from infection & will be ready to go after the 28th of October. All persons wishing to adopt these babies will be asked to provide references or undergo a homecheck.


----------



## Leigh (Sep 29, 2008)

The Agouti, Black Hooded Dumbo & at least 1 PEW are now reserved


----------



## Leigh (Sep 29, 2008)

the Siamese & a PEW are reserved pending homecheck..

only two of these boys left now, Black Hooded & Pink Eyed White. very friendly playful boys


----------

